# Favorite cranky villager?



## brooklyn9 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine are Roscoe and Limberg.
Not a lot of people like Limberg, but I do. He's the only cranky villager in my town atm 
Yours?


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

Apollo, Rolf, and Elvis!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 31, 2013)

Cranky is my favorite personality and my favorite cranky villager is Ricky. I haven't met them all, but of all the ones I've met,  Ricky is tops.


----------



## Mao (Jul 31, 2013)

Grizzly but I think the personalities have changed because they're like... nicer in new leaf now


----------



## Niya (Jul 31, 2013)

It's between Wolfgang, Lobo, and Butch.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 31, 2013)

Apollo, Butch, Frank, Curt (almost write Kurt...), Groucho, Rowan, Static, Vladimir, Wart JR.

But if I had to choose one it would be Rowan.


----------



## Puddle (Jul 31, 2013)

I like Wolfgang and Grizzly the best.


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 31, 2013)

@Robert Plant: Rowan is a Jock villager. He's only Cranky in ACPG. 

My favorite would have to be either Ricky or Butch.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 31, 2013)

0wls said:


> ^Rowan is a Jock villager. He's only Cranky in ACPG.
> 
> My favorite would have to be either Ricky or Butch.



Ouch.

Then I'll go with Frank.


----------



## Miggi (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolfgang!


----------



## Isabella (Jul 31, 2013)

Curt, Angus, and Bruce.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hamphrey! He is just to cute.  I like the cranky villagers in general though.


----------



## Wish (Jul 31, 2013)

hamphrey


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bruce! He's actually always nice to me haha.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine is Butch. I like him because in WW it would look like he's wearing a dress.


----------



## maarowak (Jul 31, 2013)

Curt and I would say Apollo, but Avery stole my heart.


----------



## MorsMortie (Jul 31, 2013)

Fang, Fang, Fang for sure, yes, Fang..! ; 3 ; I had him in my first ACNL town, but I reset it about 5 days in because I couldn't build a bridge anywhere nice and my map was pretty ruined by bad neighbors and a lack of good bridges.. unu Been hunting him ever since, but no luck so far.


----------



## Cardboardo (Jul 31, 2013)

Knox, Gruff, or Rizzo.


----------



## Naomidad123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine is totally Octavian. T^T


----------



## hanzy (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolfgang, Kabuki, Gaston and Curt 
I love the cranky villagers!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 31, 2013)

Roscoe is definitely my favorite.

Honorable mentions include Gaston and Cyrano.


----------



## whereiskellie (Jul 31, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Grizzly but I think the personalities have changed because they're like... nicer in new leaf now



yes i'd hardly call grizzly cranky. the only mean thing he talks about is what he did in the past. If anything, he is a sweet old bear


----------



## miniblin (Jul 31, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Grizzly but I think the personalities have changed because they're like... nicer in new leaf now


Yeah, it bothers me how they toned down the meanness of all the animals, including snooty types and Phyllis. Also, my favourite cranky types are Gruff, Butch and Kabuki.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jul 31, 2013)

Butch but he's moving out real soon :/


----------



## mooferz (Jul 31, 2013)

Fang and Rooney!


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jul 31, 2013)

My favorite cranky is Fang. Static is close in second, though!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jul 31, 2013)

Angus.

Curt and Gaston deserve a mention too though.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jul 31, 2013)

Of the cranky villagers I've had, probably Elvis.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 31, 2013)

Lobo! He's just my absolute dream. <3


----------



## Mamapeta (Jul 31, 2013)

wolfgang rolf and tom! theyre all really cute omg


----------



## allsquirrels (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's a shout out to Chief, my best bud in Wild World! Because the crankies were just so much... crankier in WW, their friendship was really special when I finally earned their kindness. One of my favorite things Chief did was send me a present in the mail with a note saying he rubbed his face all over it. Like a cat I guess? One day I will find Chief in New Leaf. XD


----------



## Farobi (Jul 31, 2013)

Hamphrey


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 31, 2013)

Chief and Wolfgang. <3


----------



## ClockWyse (Jul 31, 2013)

Roscoe was one of my starting villagers. I was gonna replace him with Elvis the Lion, but yesterday, when he said he was moving, I just couldn't let him go. x.x Grew too attached to my Shadow Mayor, or as I call him, Haromoni's "Night Mayor." ^^


----------



## Thunder (Jul 31, 2013)

Butch, hands down. Had him since my first Wild World town.

He's the Snoopy to my Charlie Brown.


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolfgang! But he's so difficult to find, so I went with Fang instead xD


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Jul 31, 2013)

Roscoe Lobo Kabuki


----------



## Lin (Jul 31, 2013)

Probably Lobo, Wolfgang and Kabuki. xD Buuuut... I chose Fang for my town because I want Whitney to have a boyfriend. :c Wiki says Fang is kinda like the guy version of her so I find it cute. xP


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 31, 2013)

Butch, definitely. He was one of my favourites in WW, and I really hope to eventually get him in NL as well.

Though I do have to say that I've grown rather fond of Bruce recently, since I've been trying to get his picture.


----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 31, 2013)

Lobo, Rocco and Apollo.


----------



## talisheo (Jul 31, 2013)

Apollo or Lobo or Hopper


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 31, 2013)

Lobo! Thanks to Alright, he's moving in. <333


----------



## Jay (Jul 31, 2013)

OCTAVIAN<3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 31, 2013)

My favorite is Ricky.


----------



## Chobi (Jul 31, 2013)

Fang is my favorite!


----------



## infallible (Aug 1, 2013)

Lobo!!!!

He's one of my original 5. I refuse to let him leave my town ever. He's going to be the only permanent villager since day 1.


----------



## duet (Aug 1, 2013)

Tom and Static ^w^


----------



## JamesACNL (Aug 1, 2013)

Apollo is just a boss

Wolfgang is a close second.


----------

